# £200 to spend on external filter what should i get??



## Goose157 (15 Mar 2018)

Hi all,
It’s my birthday at the end of the month and i will have £200-£250 to spend on a canister.....
This is one of the items i will use on my next tank....200-300 litres i am planning ever so slowly (lol) 
Anyway i have been reading lots of reviews and watching endless videos on many filters....
I like the looks of the jbl 1901but many say its noise can be bad, i like the looks of the fx4/6 but is that over kill?
I am very tempted by the oase 600 thermo (especially as this negates the need for an in-line heater - but i would probably need a secondary filter or use a power head..??.
And then also i like the look of the Hydor....and not forgetting Ehiem......
I have spent too much time procrastinating!!! Arrghhh!!!
I want to buy wisely....and once!!!
What are your views on this???

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Edvet (15 Mar 2018)

In my mind the classic Eheims are still superior in durability and performance. Not many bits and bobs to go wrong or break of. Use the double valves for  easy removing. And spare parts available till doomsday.


----------



## sciencefiction (15 Mar 2018)

If you are going to have just one filter, I'd get the FX6. Classic Eheims are design of the past....and overpriced for what they are. 
I don't like the thermo idea/combo filters. If your filter packs bags, so does your heater and the fish are 100% doomed.
I have the JBL 1901, works fine but I haven't paid attention if its noisy or not. It's got good flow out of it...I'd still get an FX6 instead if I am down to those two. Generally, get what you like best yourself. All filters have pro-s and con's but should generally be reliable enough unless you're unlucky.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Mar 2018)

I have the FX6 (well I have two one as a spare incase the pump goes, I swap the canisters over when I clean the filter just speeds it up as I can have the pump precleaned, Price of a spare pump was nearly as much as the filter so bought another filter)

Trouble with the FX6 is the size of the piping 25mm nothing fits it without DIY and plumbing so it doesnt become that cheap. But great filter


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (15 Mar 2018)

Definitely FX6, I have 2 on my 6' Discus tank and ease of set up, ease of priming, ease of cleaning, ease of water change ( I have my own system but its easy with the filter), Basically ease of everything really, Ive never used them but the 06 series are supposed to good, in fact I'm thinking of getting a 406 for my 240 litre tank. I cant comment on the other filters as ive never used them but I have used Eheim Professional series filters and although good, they are expensive.
Its also personal choice aswell, you will get brand loyalty, some people swear by Eheim, some people swear by Fluval etc.


----------



## Millns84 (16 Mar 2018)

A JBL e1501 would be fine for a  200-300 litre tank. I've got one and there's a slight hum from it but far from noisy. I can only assume the more powerful motor from the e1901 might be responsible for the complaints about the noise.

I did manage to get a bit of bargain on eBay a couple of weeks ago on a Marina CF80. It's so good that I'm actually considering replacing my JBL with one - Much quieter, higher media volume, only uses 13w and has practically the same flow rate. Surprised you don't hear of them more often, especially considering that their parent company is Hagen (Fluval)!


----------



## Smells Fishy (16 Mar 2018)

If it was my money I wouldn't wait about and get a fx6. That would do my goldies nicely.


----------



## Danny (16 Mar 2018)

I would go with Eheim, been using them on and off for the last 18 years and not had a single problem.


----------



## Goose157 (17 Mar 2018)

I am tempted to get the latest jbl 1902 as its size will fit in my existing tanks cabinet! Lol....the others will need to sit out side and he mrs is not too happy about that!! 
All being well going to wharf aquatics today (17th march) with my son to have a look....
Not that much info on the net except it is supposed to have a better pre-filter and 1900 output at the head - always take the output with a pinch of salt though!
Can’t wait to see the shop as not been there before.....
I will be getting some otto’s hopefully....if nothing else....
Thanks for all the input on this thread..
Chris


----------



## sciencefiction (17 Mar 2018)

Goose157 said:


> I am tempted to get the latest jbl 1902 as its size will fit in my existing tank



It's not a bad choice at all. I have the same one. I don't think you'll regret it. What I also like about them is that they come with sponges as the majority of media apart from the botom basket, and in my experience that's the best media. I've converted all my externals to sponge media over the last few years. The flow out of the filter is also quite good. So generally, can't fault them one bit. I can't comment on the noise level because my tanks are in a noisy room but I don't think they make any noise....The positive over FX6 is that you get a spraybar and standard hoses, intake, etc...

If you're getting ottos, and you have the room, try getting a good number of them, over 10 if possible. You'll have better chances. Ottos are very social.


----------



## Millns84 (17 Mar 2018)

Goose157 said:


> I am tempted to get the latest jbl 1902 as its size will fit in my existing tanks cabinet! Lol....the others will need to sit out side and he mrs is not too happy about that!!
> All being well going to wharf aquatics today (17th march) with my son to have a look....
> Not that much info on the net except it is supposed to have a better pre-filter and 1900 output at the head - always take the output with a pinch of salt though!
> Can’t wait to see the shop as not been there before.....
> ...



If you can get an e1901 cheaper, you can get the JBL Combi Basket for around £20 that effectively turns the e1901 into a e1902.

The 02 range seems to be considerably more expensive so I think it'd make sense.


----------



## Nelson (17 Mar 2018)

Or get two E902's.


----------



## Goose157 (17 Mar 2018)

I think they have only the 1902’s in stock .... I will be looking this afternoon... can’t wait and looking forward to when I can get rid of my current internal filters and free up some space... in the tank cheers


----------



## Goose157 (17 Mar 2018)

Got my 1902!! .....happy days...though was a pig to prime......the pipes had an air lock somewhere.....and i decided to un hook the inlet and suck... lol i did —-drank some tank water...actually not too bad....water everywhere pumped out all over my front room!....anyway got there in the end....very happy with the flow....
Also happy with its running noise....just a low rumble.....sounds like a quite air pump...for the amount of output i think this is very good......
Had a great time at wharf aquatics....they have a great selection of tanks....will be going back again....and very friendly and helpful info given by the staff...thanks..
Also picked up some red plants and a lovely red Lilly plant ...sorry i will post pics and the name if i can find the tag it came with....they are rated as ‘medium’.....so hopefully i will be able to keep them happy....
Thanks to all who gave advice.....and really excited about my first ‘proper’ filter....
Chris


----------



## Edvet (17 Mar 2018)

Goose157 said:


> -drank some tank water


"You aint no aquarist till you drank tankwater"!!


----------



## Goose157 (17 Mar 2018)

Lol....
That made me smile....
Cheers


----------



## Goose157 (18 Mar 2018)

Pic from last nights baptism of water!! Lol
Chris


----------

